# Pyrford Lakes



## orangepip (Jun 16, 2021)

I played a trial round yesterday afternoon. The weather was brutally hot after a fairly cool start. Overall I enjoyed the course with a few thoughts:

Course knowledge is essential - the outcome of so many holes being with water and hidden streams / ponds means you have to be very precise
overall condition was ok, the greens rolled very well though they were not receptive (rock hard) and the rough exceptionally penal (balls just rolling off the fairway into thin air)
A few too many short par 4's for my liking - I enjoy one or two but there were lots on this course - probably good for a shorter hitter but anyone medium to long will find it frustrating
I understand its under relatively new ownership and they have some plans to improve - let's hope it goes well. Personally whilst I could afford the membership I'm not sure I could afford the annual cost in golf balls.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 26, 2021)

A very quirky little course and one I quite enjoy.  Wasn’t aware it was under new ownership.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Aug 26, 2021)

I am enjoying learning there.....I'm not particularly straight off the tee so I lose a number of balls a round in the thick rough, probably more in the rough than in water to be honest! If you are straight hitter and have good course management I could imagine it could be one you can take apart as 9th and 11th aside, it's not long. If you're wayward though it punishes you! Great fun with a very friendly atmosphere, in fantastic condition at the minute too. I would recommend.


----------

